# Over 50 Stihl saws stolen SE MI



## fedots (Dec 20, 2008)

After 5 breakins we are down over 50 Stihls. MS200Ts, MS310S, MS 360S. MS66Os. They are breaking into trucks pass the pins and latches. darn portable sawsalls. All saws have hand etched numbers any help would be apprieciated. Nelson Tree Service Trucks. 419-929-8000


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 20, 2008)

thats sucks its xmas time tom trees


----------



## Stihl051master (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Make sure you keep an eye on craigslist, ebay, and put the word out to any pawn shops for them - anyone stupid enough to steal that many saws is probably stupid enough to try and sell them shortly thereafter. Good call etching numbers on them-should make them easier to ID.


----------



## KodiakKen (Dec 20, 2008)

*toledo ohio here*

I will definitely keep my eye out for that..I watch the pawn shops and garbage sales close for good deals on stihl..I hope someone catches them bastards. nothing worst than a thief.


----------



## treetrasher (Dec 20, 2008)

*Saws*

Ill watch hear in north wast pa for any good luck


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 20, 2008)

fedots said:


> After 5 breakins we are down over 50 Stihls. MS200Ts, MS310S, MS 360S. MS66Os. They are breaking into trucks pass the pins and latches. darn portable sawsalls. All saws have hand etched numbers any help would be apprieciated. Nelson Tree Service Trucks. 419-929-8000



do you have the serial numbers i can do a little looking around my parts of town ill start hitting pawn shops and gettin the word out


----------



## carvinmark (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. Wonder how people can live with themselves. Hope they get caught.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 21, 2008)

That is too bad. I will keep an eye out for them. Probably an ex-employee. I hate thieves.

Nelson Tree wouldn't have a problem replacing them though, the big tree companies save loads of money by hiring temporary immigrants and college kids. I saw them all summer around here in NEO. Nelson has grown like crazy over the last few years.


----------



## fedots (Dec 22, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> That is too bad. I will keep an eye out for them. Probably an ex-employee. I hate thieves.
> 
> Nelson Tree wouldn't have a problem replacing them though, the big tree companies save loads of money by hiring temporary immigrants and college kids. I saw them all summer around here in NEO. Nelson has grown like crazy over the last few years.



Sorry no temps here, we do help out the occassional college kid why not. Most of the workers are Full time 40 per week. unless Huricane or storm then 16 on 8 off

Thanks for keeping a look out. be it big or little it hurts everybody.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

carvinmark said:


> Sorry to hear this. Wonder how people can live with themselves. Hope they get caught.



Hope they get cut.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

Uhm... 5 times? Uh... what is up with that. Sounds like you are missing something besides saws. 
Like maybe cops? 5 times? I would be like " yo officer , I got robbed five times and you are still here at Wawa drinking coffee."
5 times? What is your level of security? For me, I can see my trucks from the window right now. Also I am not exactly in the limelight over here and I don't bring many people around here I don't know.
You have got to stay there at night til they try again, sounds like they will.


----------



## serial killer (Dec 23, 2008)

Were all these thefts in Ohio, or were some of them farther away? I've seen your guys in PA and NY, so I know you get around.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 23, 2008)

fedots said:


> After 5 breakins we are down over 50 Stihls. MS200Ts, MS310S, MS 360S. MS66Os. They are breaking into trucks pass the pins and latches. darn portable sawsalls. All saws have hand etched numbers any help would be apprieciated. Nelson Tree Service Trucks. 419-929-8000



how are they getting into the trucks ? 

sounds like we got someone that has a lockout kit i would report it to 
your states locksmithing license board cause they can start there own investigation see im not just a small engine tech online store im also a licensed north carolina locksmith so who ever is breaking into your vehicle can be charged for having possesion of lock picking equipment unless they have a license and then if they do they can still be held as a felony cause they did not have your approval to open a vehicle i know that one tool show that travels from state to state they sale a locksmith lockout kit that people are not suppose to have unless they are licensed locksmiths or law enforcement agencys 

or wrecker company 
so 

get me some serial # s and i can see if they turn up here in my area never know where people like this will go too 

thanks 
calvin

if ohio has not got one yet its actually in the works as we speak


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 23, 2008)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> how are they getting into the trucks ?
> sounds like we got someone that has a lockout kit i would report it to
> your states locksmithing license board cause they can start there own investigation see im not just a small engine tech online store im also a licensed north carolina locksmith so who ever is breaking into your vehicle can be charged for having possesion of lock picking equipment unless they have a license and then if they do they can still be held as a felony cause they did not have your approval to open a vehicle i know that one tool show that travels from state to state they sale a locksmith lockout kit that people are not suppose to have unless they are licensed locksmiths or law enforcement agencys
> or wrecker company so
> ...


 

DUDE     

Crackheads. just good ones.


----------



## serial killer (Dec 23, 2008)

Nonsense. It is not illegal to own lockpicks, only to use them in the commision of a crime. I've got a nice set of picks and a nice lockout set and I don't intend to get any sort of license. 

Anyway, Nelson's trucks, like most tree sevice trucks, wouldn't require any kind of special equipment to break into. They're about as hard to open as your average rollaway toolbox.


----------



## Brimmstone (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm a certified mechanic and when I was still in Ohio I have been called numerous times by the police to pick out a door lock on a vehicle with side impact bags. I was the only guy in town with a pick set which includes the local locksmiths. Granted there are some laws restricting ownership but they are so general almost anyone can own a set. I'm curious what type of trucks they have been getting into because master key sets are getting really easy to get for the larger trucks now.


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 26, 2008)

They might sell them in parts on ebay. Any thing about the etched #'s or any thing else we might notice. I buy quite a bit off ebay.


----------



## fedots (Dec 28, 2008)

*Crack heads I am sure*



Brimmstone said:


> I'm a certified mechanic and when I was still in Ohio I have been called numerous times by the police to pick out a door lock on a vehicle with side impact bags. I was the only guy in town with a pick set which includes the local locksmiths. Granted there are some laws restricting ownership but they are so general almost anyone can own a set. I'm curious what type of trucks they have been getting into because master key sets are getting really easy to get for the larger trucks now.



They use come alongs, portable sawsalls you name it. They do not use keys. they use brute force and cause more damage to the trucks than the saws are worth. bend the doors back, cut or bend the locking rods that run through the doors. Now have installed tattle tell alarm systems, we shall see how the police respond.


----------



## fedots (Dec 28, 2008)

*etched numbers*



Brushwacker said:


> They might sell them in parts on ebay. Any thing about the etched #'s or any thing else we might notice. I buy quite a bit off ebay.



we use a set of 5 or 6 numbers to internally track the saws, instead of just the serial numbers. If we find the saws both numbers will id the saws to when purchased and job sent to. The numbers are hand etched so they will look crude but effective. also we do not sell old saws so if number is hand etched most likely stolen.


----------



## Brimmstone (Dec 28, 2008)

I think it's time someone stays for the night in cold weather gear in one of the buckets with a shotgun. usually one shot is enough to make sure they never come back.


----------



## brushbandit (Dec 28, 2008)

fedots said:


> we use a set of 5 or 6 numbers to internally track the saws, instead of just the serial numbers. If we find the saws both numbers will id the saws to when purchased and job sent to. The numbers are hand etched so they will look crude but effective. also we do not sell old saws so if number is hand etched most likely stolen.



Easy solution. Don't leave the saws in the truck overnite. After 5 times I thought you would have considered options.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

fedots said:


> They use come alongs, portable sawsalls you name it. They do not use keys. they use brute force and cause more damage to the trucks than the saws are worth. bend the doors back, cut or bend the locking rods that run through the doors. Now have installed tattle tell alarm systems, we shall see how the police respond.



port-o-power or a scissors jack. They also make their own rams for different things as well.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh and down in th city they have nice thieves there, they only break what they have to to get in... like the smallest window on the car.


----------



## chewyone (Dec 31, 2008)

i have a solution for ya, its gonna cost a truck but it will work,,,,
i have a claymore ( dodnt ask ) we could put it in your truck and when they open the door, boom no more thiefs, the ka is aprox 100yard 85 degree cone so dodnt park it near anything you dodnt want  thiefs are nobetter that some one who beats their wife or dog


----------



## fedots (Dec 31, 2008)

*Great idea*



chewyone said:


> i have a solution for ya, its gonna cost a truck but it will work,,,,
> i have a claymore ( dodnt ask ) we could put it in your truck and when they open the door, boom no more thiefs, the ka is aprox 100yard 85 degree cone so dodnt park it near anything you dodnt want  thiefs are nobetter that some one who beats their wife or dog



But probably employees would not be to happy about the idea, Or the police that answer the call.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2008)

What are the chances of these saws being stolen to use?.. In example: Lowlife's starting a shady tree service with free equipment?

I'd look for these saws being used locally.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 31, 2008)

better check that guy master chainsaw.........................


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 31, 2008)

better check that guy master chainsaw.........................


local crackheads selling to the local backdoor pawn guy, then sold at a local flea market. or trucked out of state for $50 apiece maybe..


----------



## serial killer (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi guys! Is this where I come to discuss my illegal weapons cache and conspire to commit murder?


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jan 1, 2009)

Brimmstone said:


> I think it's time someone stays for the night in cold weather gear in one of the buckets with a shotgun. usually one shot is enough to make sure they never come back.


Ya but two shots would be even better.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jan 1, 2009)

fedots said:


> After 5 breakins we are down over 50 Stihls. MS200Ts, MS310S, MS 360S. MS66Os. They are breaking into trucks pass the pins and latches. darn portable sawsalls. All saws have hand etched numbers any help would be apprieciated. Nelson Tree Service Trucks. 419-929-8000


You might think about getting a security system. They have cameras that will trigger an alarm on movement. I sell them for way less than 50 saws.


----------



## bill268xp (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW that way to bad. Can you find a new spot for the trucks to park? they need to get away from crack hood alley. There has been allot of new looking 066-660 on ebay that how my friend got is 046 back they broke in is shed they took the saw. he found it on ebay one week later called up went to see the saw and he showed the police is serial numbers first so now the crooks our doing time little rotten [email protected]$#@ best of luck BILL post us your numbers so we can keep an eye out for you. just a thought.:jawdrop:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds like they are using sawsalls to cut the pins (from what he posted) and get into the toolboxes.
I dont know the set up but it might be time to invest in high tensile pins or changing the toolbox set up so the sawsall blade cant reach the pins. You could also quietly (so even your staff dont know) put in car alarm that will call you or a local who likes taking pot shots at theives.

With a company I worked for the toolboxes were just infront of the tip box, you lifted the tip, put the pins in which locked through the doors and then lowered the box. To even get a finger on the pins you had to have the box tipped at about 40 degrees. Very hard to defeat as the truck had to be running to get them to tip.

I hope you have your name or company name and phone number engraved on every saw in at least 5 places. If it doesnt stop them from stealing the saws it certainly makes it alot harder to make money from them and increases the chance the scum will be caught or you will get your saws back.
You could get some small stickers made up with your name and phone number and have written $100 reward for return and put them under the panels on the inside (you will have to take them apart a bit) so even if they do get stolen the thieves will be that little more paranoid that they could get caught and they might not find all the stickers.


----------



## dls (Jan 15, 2009)

If your boxes have round pins, you can dissable the sawzall attack by putting pipe sleeves over the pins. You might have to put larger diameter holes for them to latch into, but just put a small diameter pipe sleeve over the pin with a washer and roll pin to hold them on. the recoprocating saw blade will just roll the pipe back and forth and it won't be able to cut it. an added advantage is that it has a stronger latch too. Screw these these thieving hoodlums. The more time they spend trying to break in , the better chance you have of catching them.


----------

